# AMS 1:32 passenger cars



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Accucraft has announced complete sets of these cars in proper scale length with a variety of road names:

Passenger 6 Car Set - $1,425.00 per set (2 Coach, 1 Baggage Car, 1 Diner Car, 1 Sleeper 
Car, 1 Observation Car)
__ AC34-381 Passenger Cars - Unlettered Gray, 6 car set 1:32
__ AC34-382 Passenger Cars - Southern Pacific Lark Gray, 6 car set 1:32 - fits an Accucraft, Aster or MTH GS-4 or Accucraft F-4/F-5
__ AC34-383 Passenger Cars - Union Pacific Gray, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the Aster or MTH Challenger
__ AC34-384 Passenger Cars - New York Central Gray, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the Aster or MTH NYC Hudson
__ AC34-385 Passenger Cars - Southern Pacific Daylight Red & Orange, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the GS-4 Daylight or MTH Daylight PAs
__ AC34-386 Passenger Cars - Union Pacific Yellow, Red Strip, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the Aster or MTH Challenger
__ AC34-387 Passenger Cars - Norfolk & Western Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the upcoming Accucraft N&W J 611
__ AC34-388 Passenger Cars - Pennsylvania Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the Aster K4, Accucraft T1, upcoming Accucraft M1b, MTH F7s
__ AC34-389 Passenger Cars - Canadian Pacific Maroon, Black Roof, 6 car set 1:32 - fits the Accucraft CP Royal Hudson

The cars are also available for separate sale at an MSRP of $250.00 each

I am resurfacing this project because I know that Bing is prepared to "PRESS THE BUTTON" on this project once he is comfortable with the pre-order quantity. If he gives the go-ahead the first cars MIGHT be available for the Summer Steam Up in Sacramento.

The cars are sheet metal shells with a basic plastic interior and proper shades of paint. As "generic" cars the window size and spacing may not be exact for a particular railroad, but if you want the prototype accuracy of their Daylight cars, the price would now be about 3X.

Please consider stepping up to the plate if you are interested in the cars knowing that you have several months to set aside your funds for a string of these cars. 

If you have specific concerns about what is really going to come out of the factory, please contact Cliff at Accucraft and ask questions or voice your concerns.

And yes... I am quite aware that the CP version will be the least accurate... but will still look beautiful behind a CP Hudson. Maybe we can convince Alan Wright to come out of retirement and offer his CP trucks again for these cars.

We often grouse that nothing new is coming down the pipeline, but the manufacturers need to have confidence their product will sell.... My guess [ no inside info] is that Accucraft wants to see 300 cars on the books before they "pull the trigger", and they aren't there yet.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Got 2 orders to Accucraft for customers already.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

We have taken our first orders for the UK and Europe and all our dealers have had details of these great cars. Over to you guys now! 

Graham.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeze, now I have to sell all my MTH cars... 
it never ends. 

Im pretty sure I will get some...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Jim is right, we need to see much more interest to put the full production in queue, even more so to have a feel for what roads are going to be more popular so we have sufficient inventory here for continued sales. 

As soon as other photos or artwork are available I will post them up on my website


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

The "I'm pretty sure" I hear from people is what is keeping the project from moving forward. Put in an initial order with your preferred Accucraft dealer. I am not sure if Mark's two orders are for two cars or two sets. I plan to do an order consisting mostly of baggage cars to make a mail train to run with my black GS-4 or Cab Forward. 

Oh... and it WILL end if we don't order cars. That is why we have never seen the GP-9s... not enough advance reservations to justify the cost. [ Yes I know you are just a steam guy].


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

I've ordered 2 sets (U.P. and grey) for my circus train with my Challenger from Accucraft UK.... looking forward to seeing a bit more detail soon


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Got a couple of large orders today for sets and cars so I am pushing Accucraft to get the ball rolling on Monday.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

I hope that I am not wrong in assuming that the baggage cars will have three axle trucks.....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

No three axle trucks on these models. In the US this would have been very unusual for a lightweight car. The photos of baggage and mail cars that have those trucks AND appear to be streamlined are typically rebuilt heavyweights that had their external appearance altered to match he newer streamlined light weight cars. For comparison, a British example of this practice was when the Pullman Company, starting around 1951, installed aluminum sheathing on the sides of the original matchboarded K-series Pullmans that had angle truss underframes so they would look more like the later all-steel K-series which had no trusses and had smooth steel sides. 

On the PRR and B&O these refurbished cars were called "betterment" cars. A specific example of this on the B&O was the cars used on the Cincinnatian which had an all heavyweight consist that had been ungrades to look like streamlined stock. On the PRR, the baggage, mail, and original dining cars on the 1938 streamlined Broadway Limited were heavyweight cars that were rebuilt to have a roof line that more closely match the lightweight Pullman cars. 

All this being said, the two axle trucks ARE CORRECT for the newly built lightweight baggage cars.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Erm.... beg to differ a bit on 3 axle baggage cars being rebuilt heavyweights, though me being English means your overall knowledge of American rolling stock is no doubt greater than mine.... but.. 
A few examples: 
U.P. baggage cars 5631-5663 built c1954, 6300- 6324 (ACF), c1961, Postal storage 5746-5760 c1962, baggage 6325- 6334 c.1962 (St Louis ) and many more were designed and built with three axle trucks 
The "Art Lockman" 6334 is perhaps the most famous as it runs with the Challenger, converted into tool / lube car 

Ref. UP Streamliners- Ranks Kratville and UP Passenger cars vol 1 1950-1964 - G B Davies


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLS,

some experts wrote me, that these cars were made from stainless/niro-sheet, so why not make one set in the alu-silver-color-scheme?

greetings from Austria
derPeter


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

derPeter 

Your question should be directed to Accucraft... not here. Please send them an email and explain why you think this is a good idea and tell them what road names / paint schemes can use this. You will get a fair hearing from Cliff L.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Dr. Rivet,
you are right, so i wrote email and made proposal for "WP California Zephyr" or "Santa Fe"
will inform asap
greetings from derPeter


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

derPeter 

The issue I see with your choices is that AFAIK both the Cal Zephyr and most the lightweight cars of the ATSF had corrugated sides not smooth ones. The cars that immediately came to mind are those of the SP/RI Golden State which had smooth sides and a single red letterboard. Aluminum with a clear coat would represent the cars very well. In later years this became a standard paint scheme for SP passenger stock.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW, orders are slowly dribbling in, but Accucraft is a long way from the [confirmed by Cliff] target of 350 preorders to cover the initial design and production costs. I have reiterated that orders will come faster if they get a COMPLETED prototype with at least three or four paint schemes to show people what they will get for their hard earned bucks.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

I find it incredulous that Accucraft have not got near 350 orders. 
It seems everyone whinges about the lack of Gauge 1 rolling stock, yet no one puts their money where there mouth is. 
£200 a pop is incredibly cheap. 
Is part of this down to a lack of marketing by Accucraft? Not many Uk dealers have made much of it, and if I had not seen it on this forum I wouldn't know, and lets face it, not everyone is on this forum!!! 
Not sure what US dealers are doing to market these. 

BTW... Who to contact in Accucraft re 3 axle trucks on baggage cars? 

Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike, 
I would say that it is hard to market something when you don't know if it will exist or not. 
I am surprised that Accucraft does not know their customer base enough to know whether they should, or should not, build these cars. 
Also, have we seen prototypes to see how they are going to look? 
The "Engineering Sample Shown" on the web site is not exactly a good quality photo, and the width and height shown make we wonder what scale it really is. 
I suspect it is a typo as it is different from the length information. 
If it is 350 orders of 6 car sets, then I personally doubt if you will ever see them, but what do I know!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike / David 

Straight from Cliff.... 350 CARS not sets. Also... we are beating on Bing about legitimate pre-production prototypes for the customers to see... If successful, they will be with Bing at Diamondhead. 

Accucraft pretty much lost their shirt on the brass Daylight sets because they were not priced consistently with either actual cost or market value. I think this has made Bing "gun shy" about 1:32 passenger cars. And of course he has the Las Vegas mouse whispering in his ear ....1;29, 1:29, 1:29 !!!!! 

Mike... since these are advertised as GENERIC cars and not models of any specific class, in my opinion, it is unlikely Accucraft will expend the funds for the trucks you want. However, I would send an email to Cliff Luscher and discuss the matter. You might just make him see the light.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi Jim/David 
David, you are right about marketing, but surely a bit of market research and the taking of "expressions of interest" (a la Aster) would 
take some of the guesswork out of. They and their dealers must have a database? And as I have said the dealers aren't exactly pushing it. This is just common business practice. 

Jim, I have emailed Cliff asking re progress and offering a suggestion that even if he could not incorporate 3 axle trucks then maybe he could manufacture such and sell them in his spares department as they may be of interest to others wishing t build /modify other cars as well. 

Pardon my ignorance, but what are "Bing" and the "Las Vegas Mouse"? Sounds a bit Masonic to me....... 

Mike


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

No mystery. 

Bing Cheng is the owner of Accucraft. 

The reference to the "Las Vegas mouse" is to Fred Devine, their 1:29 program manager and sales guru. Fred used to work [many years ago] for the Polks and AsitoCraft, so he is thoroughly indoctrinated as a "1:29 believer". So he is not a great fan of 1:32 as it takes resources away from HIS pet projects. He has lived in Las Vegas NV for as long as I have known him. 

EDIT -- "Expressions of interest" led to this project starting. Bing is very leery of this method now. One reason... "expressions of interest" led to the EBT #12 project, but when it came time for firm orders, it took between two and three years for people to actually commit to an order and the sales after release was very sluggish. Just an observation.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

So, 350 cars is what, about 20 trains? Considering the Aster locomotives alone are produced at roughly 100 to 200 units, it seems reasonable that if only a few percent of locomotive buyers want a set the project would succeed. Surely some buyers of the Challenger and upcoming UP 4-8-4 would be interested? 

Road names should be the easy part. If all the parts and tooling are identical, then only paint and presumably screen prints are needed, adding road names is cheap. Great Northern looks like an obvious omission from the list, since the S2 would appear to call for cars like that - certainly I see a lot of green S2 videos with strings of freight cars. 

I'd start market research by taking an estimate of the proportion of locomotive owners running an "inappropriate" train, times the production run of the locomotive in question. The harder question is balancing detail and specific prototype accuracy against cost. I'd like the level of detail and appearance to match the locomotive. That, and durability and running characteristics in live steam operation, are what I'd look for.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BRO 

I have performed that "research" in the past in regard to passenger trains. Many Aster owners have locomotives and no layout, so they have no interest in acquiring stuff they have to store and then haul to wherever they are going to run. They rely on rolling stock that comes from the "locals" or the track owner. Many guys don't really care if the train is correct or not. As long as it puts a load on the locomotive, they are happy. I am drawing on my experience of hosting about 60 meets at the IE&W Ry over the last 19 years as well as my observations and discussions at the events where Mike Mooore sets up his portable track. 

In regard to the GN S-2... the cars are completely incorrect since it only ever pulled heavyweight cars and diesels pulled all the streamlined trains of the GN from the very beginning. The S-2s went into freight service by the end of WW2. 

As to your desire for detail to match the locomotive, your are looking at $1000 cars not $250 cars now. It is not economically feasible because the market is too small and frankly, live steamers spend money on engines, not cars. I speak from one who has been doing this as a small business since 1997. Several people have gone out of business, some before bringing 20 cars to market. If you have about $2M in spare cash to underwrite most of the cost for some injection molds for 1:32 passenger cars, and want to risk it... step right up. 

As I see it, many of the modelers now aren't modelers at all... if they can't get their specific prototype right out of the box, they will not buy a generic car and modify it to be more prototypically correct. They just sit back and whinge about it on the forums. The fact that 95% of the detail is obscured when running, or may be destroyed in the first minor derailment does not deter them from complaining. 

These cars are designed for runners and NOT rivet counting guys who may or may not actually know what is correct.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not a rivet counter. I love detail but 

I like to Run and Have Fun!!! 

To me that is best thing about this hobby.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

I think BRO has a point about that amongst the number of challenger/ future fef owners, plus Big boys renumbered 4014 there must be a market these cars. 
I am very new to this and some of the aspects are a bit hard to get my head round. The acceptance/staunch defence of the bad build quality of Aster (The Challenger tender parts, and the aux tender debacle- whats with the couplers?) came as a surprise. 
But I love my Challenger... wanted an Aster all my life, so I accept it, though I have done no modelling before. 
I admire Jim for his knowledge and experience, but think it is difficult to generalise about people in the hobby. 
I have ordered my streamliners and will modify them for my circus train. 
I have bought a mini milling machine and am building 89'4" flats for the train, and the loads to go on them. 
I have started to genetically modify a mole into a gauge 1 elephant... er no.. only kidding on that one. 
My point is that it is important to encourage anyone into the hobby, and if they need it out of a box, or start building a model by smelting ore 
then they are both equally important. 
It's an interesting learning curve. And thanks to all for sharing 
Mike


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still thinking of rolling stock for my Aster Berk, 

This begs the question, I could make a REALLY nice polar express train with these cars.... hmmmm 

(slight off topic), I wonder when they will make more NKP 1:32 hoppers again. 

Decisions Decisions


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

GO WITH THE POLAR EXPRESS !!!!!! 
BRING FUN.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 24 Nov 2013 02:46 PM 
I am still thinking of rolling stock for my Aster Berk, 

This begs the question, I could make a REALLY nice polar express train with these cars.... hmmmm 

(slight off topic), I wonder when they will make more NKP 1:32 hoppers again. 

Decisions Decisions 

I suppose you could do a smoothside Polar Express. thought they were steel side heavyweights. 

As to NKP Hoppers. Its a possibility to be done but how much demand is really there for them with as many MTH/Piko Hoppers that are out there?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Many guys don't really care if the train is correct or not. 
My comment to Mike (Moore) and Jim when they complain abut the NYC Dreyfuss Hudson in 1/29th is that it is a piece of rolling artwork - a kinetic sculpture, to be exact. You want to see it running with a NYC train of coaches [mine is getting 6 Aristo heavyweights] and the "look" is what I strive for. So I don't care if the coaches aren't exact scale models (but i do care if they are the right size - 1/29th height or 1/32nd!) 

If you keep your super-scale or semi-scale steam engine in a plastic display case on the mantel, then I can see you would need scale coaches (if you have room.) Otherwise, I can't see the problem. Most people only saw the real thing 50 years ago (you're _*how*_ old?) and I can't believe they all have photographic memories.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Nov 2013 07:18 AM 
Many guys don't really care if the train is correct or not. 



If you keep your super-scale or semi-scale steam engine in a plastic display case on the mantel, then I can see you would need scale coaches (if you have room.) Otherwise, I can't see the problem. Most people only saw the real thing 50 years ago (you're _*how*_ old?) and I can't believe they all have photographic memories. 



Pete,

How true!







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Nov 2013 07:18 AM 
Most people only saw the real thing 50 years ago (you're _*how*_ old?) and I can't believe they all have photographic memories. 


More like 65 to 70 years, for most streamlined steam..

NYC Hudsons lost their streamlining right after WWII..
The youngest people with any personal memory of them are now in their 70's..
anyone who saw them as an adult is now in their 90's..

Scot


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

When I road the N&W in 1958 behind a streamlined J, I believe the tuscan coaches were smooth-side streamliners, and, yes, that's 65 years ago. 

Larry


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

_ am happy to hear that most hobbyists are not concerned about scale of rolling stock. I was hoping to get some of the 1/32 passenger cars for my Challenger but I would have to part with my long consist of Aristo Heavyweights. Finally got them to where they will stay coupled and look great behind the Challenger. All of my passenger cars, K-4.S-2 are Aristo._ Like others have said, it is just a hobby. But what a hobby.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops--make that 55 years ago. Also, when I rode behind 611 in 1994(?) down and back up Saluda grade, I believe the train was mostly streamlined cars. 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't wish to hijack the thread, so Please just take this as a footnote concerning N&W 611. The prospect that people will be able to ride behind this marvelous locomotive again is looking very good!









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 25 Nov 2013 02:14 PM 
Don't wish to hijack the thread, so Please just take this as a footnote concerning N&W 611. The prospect that people will be able to ride behind this marvelous locomotive again is looking very good!









Best wishes,
David Meashey
Dave

You are correct on the Class J 611...as to seeing locomotives under steam there are enjoy currently running to engage the imagination of young and old to seek out a steam engine of their own. Looking forward to the N&W completion of the project to restore Class J 611 to operational status!

As to the AMS 1:32 passenger cars- there will be several sets running behind our locomotives without a concern for specific details to each locomotive road name and its specifics. Our hobby needs rolling stock not mantel pieces.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I know there are a few guys who like 1:32 and yes its the correct scale for the track. but 1:29 is King. If these passenger cars were announced in 1:29 we would already have enough orders to proceed with the project. 95% of what I sell is 1:29 I bet I don't sell 30 1:32 cars a year. they are too small.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Their is a lot of 1:32 live steamers you just don't know them.. 

Of course I think 1:29 is to small also. 

I pretty much run all Narrow Gauge 1:20.3 

but keep thinking a Big Boy in 1:32 Live Steam would be nice to have.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Robby 

The whole point of this effort is to provide cars for the existing as well as projected locomotives from the same builder as well as Aster. LOTS of people swore to Accucraft that they would buy them if offered. My observation is that "talk is cheap" and if you don't force them to step up to the plate and put skin in the game, they will leave you holding the bag. 

Why would Accucraft want to make cars that USA Traiins already offers? IMHO all Charlie would need to do is produce more product and it would kill the sales because he already has a known high quality product.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

I agree. I was one of the ones that encouraged Bing to do the smooth side cars with several body styles all at once, and several road names. I had a beautiful San Joaquin Daylight with a combination of 1:29 Aristo heavyweights and USAT streamlined cars. And then I got a chance to get some Acccuraft Daylight cars and I was off to the races on 1:32. I now have a complete18 car Dayligh but wanted Lark cars, a Coast Mail train in TTG baggage cars, and a start toward a new San Joaquin Daylight. So I'm at 18 smoothside cars ordered and counting.... 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 25 Nov 2013 08:46 PM 
I know there are a few guys who like 1:32 and yes its the correct scale for the track. but 1:29 is King. If these passenger cars were announced in 1:29 we would already have enough orders to proceed with the project. 95% of what I sell is 1:29 I bet I don't sell 30 1:32 cars a year. they are too small. 
Robby

If you premise is based on the MTH coaches then many live steamers (1:32) believe they are too short along with short in supply. If the offering by Accucraft is to be set in motion then the nearly 400 orders should easily be met given the worldwide number of related owners that have "passenger" locomotives without coaches. Finally, as denoted by Alan the Accucraft Daylight set sold out (high end cost in comparison to this production run). This post has come a great promotional ad for the product (now just need to see it)!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I have them up on my website. I hope they do well. I've seen the MTH cars and they leave a lot to be desired. if the AMS cars come to fruition I know they will be of high quality.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

If you could get your hands on some - especially during the factory sale that offered excellent prices - the MTH ribbed sided cars made into a very decent train and look much better than people are giving them credit for. At 73' in length, they were a little short but still made a good impression. I took 9 of the aluminum finish Sante Fe units, repainted them into C&O colors, added some decals from Stan Cedarleaf, installed Kadees into the precast mounting points and made up a very realistic looking passenger train. 

That being said, I immediately placed an order for a set of Accucraft N&W cars in hopes that the J will make it into production too. In the meantime, I have a great looking custom passenger train with the MTH cars. If you want a passenger train for your locos to pull, step up and place an order for these new Accucraft cars. The price on these proposed cars is great and we should take advantage of this opportunity. Order now or forever hold your peace! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Er... it seems the "required" number orders keeps going up... 300, then 350 now 400. 
I have two sets on order but IMHO these cars will not be built. They are too cheap. £200 (c£165 pretax) in England.. Materials, (cheap) labour, painting, cost of R&D, packaging, then profit, then a slice for distributers and dealers, tax.... don't add up. 
I emailed Cliff end of last week re progress/trucks. Not yet heard back but sure he's busy. 
Hope I'm wrong, as usual, but anyone with any business acumen can see at this price the game ain't worth the candle for a manufacturer.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

Charles may have said " If the offering by Accucraft is to be set in motion then the nearly 400 orders should easily be met", BUT the number I have from Cliff at Accucraft is 350. My original 300 was PURE GUESSWORK on my part with no information from Accucraft. SO.. I will stand by 350 pre-ordered cars. 

David Leech, a long time builder of 1:32 passenger cars, often plays the role of skeptic on topics such as this, offering mostly pointed jabs at [fill in name of manufacturer/importer]. It would be so much more useful if he would instead contribute some reasoned insights and commentary based on his wealth of knowledge on the subject. He probably has a much better understanding of the market for moderately priced cars and actual costs than the rest of us [certainly me].


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Jim 
It is interesting to not that that the USA trains (not too generic) passenger cars are priced at $500ish, virtually twice the price of the proposed Accucraft offering. 
If it were me I would have looked at a price point a liitle lower than the USA offering, giving a chance for a higher quality, more viable product. 
I am just looking at costings based in my 35 years experience in manufacturing/construction. 
I have seen some of Mr Leech's work which is excellent, and I believe he would come to the same conclusions. 
David, What do you say? 
I will buy a beer for anyone whe gets one of these cars for $250.... which means I'll have to buy myself 12 beers.... win/win 
Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike

From the "horse's mouth" sign up early....$250 per

Accucraft Newsassenger cars 

BTW- may statement of 400 units was not a reflection of production requirement but what will be out on the market once this offering is set in motion.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pogsteam on 27 Nov 2013 02:20 PM 
Jim 
It is interesting to not that that the USA trains (not too generic) passenger cars are priced at $500ish, virtually twice the price of the proposed Accucraft offering. 

Mike 
It would be interesting..if it were remotely true!  but you arent even close..
I just looked back through several years of Garden RR magazine..
from the Charles Ro advertisement:

June 2009 - $229
April 2010 - $229
June 2011 - $259
August 2012 - $279
October 2013 - $299

(wow, they have gone up a lot!)
but even so, you can now call them $300ish..but they have never been anywhere near $500ish.

(some cars are $10 or $20 less, depending on car style..I posted the more expensive number)

Scot


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Nov 2013 12:38 PM 
Mike 

Charles may have said " If the offering by Accucraft is to be set in motion then the nearly 400 orders should easily be met", BUT the number I have from Cliff at Accucraft is 350. My original 300 was PURE GUESSWORK on my part with no information from Accucraft. SO.. I will stand by 350 pre-ordered cars. 

David Leech, a long time builder of 1:32 passenger cars, often plays the role of skeptic on topics such as this, offering mostly pointed jabs at [fill in name of manufacturer/importer]. It would be so much more useful if he would instead contribute some reasoned insights and commentary based on his wealth of knowledge on the subject. He probably has a much better understanding of the market for moderately priced cars and actual costs than the rest of us [certainly me]. Jim,
Sorry that I appear to be such a skeptic, I do not mean to be.
Reasoned insights!
Well, not too sure that I can be of help, other than to say that when I was building cars, there were only Aster owners to consider.
With the Aster Daylight, I reckoned that 50% of the 300 would just sit on shelves.
Of the remaining 150, I reckoned that only 10% would be interested in buying a set of cars, which would be 15 sets.
I built 18 sets!
I think that specific trains for specific locomotives are easy to predict, it the 'generic' car that is more difficult.
Those that want a 'correct' car will not necessarily be happy with one that has too many windows, or have them in the wrong place, or the wrong type of diaphragm.
Others will be happy because it says New York Central on the side! 
Time will tell if Accucraft have the right plan.
I will try and make a New Years resolution, NOT to be skeptical about anything!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By pogsteam on 27 Nov 2013 02:20 PM 
Jim 
It is interesting to not that that the USA trains (not too generic) passenger cars are priced at $500ish, virtually twice the price of the proposed Accucraft offering. 
If it were me I would have looked at a price point a liitle lower than the USA offering, giving a chance for a higher quality, more viable product. 
I am just looking at costings based in my 35 years experience in manufacturing/construction. 
I have seen some of Mr Leech's work which is excellent, and I believe he would come to the same conclusions. 
David, What do you say? 
I will buy a beer for anyone whe gets one of these cars for $250.... which means I'll have to buy myself 12 beers.... win/win 
Mike 
Mike,
I think that one question that has to be asked, is based on the price of a locomotive, how much more will the owner pay for the train to go with that locomotive?
If Accucraft can make a really good looking, well detailed and good running car for that price, then for those who have spent perhaps $4,000 on a locomotive, will be willing to pay the $1500 for a six car set, or add a couple of cars for an eight car set at $2,000.
However, likewise, some who have managed to buy such a locomotive, may have already blown the budget, and will not buy the cars anyway.
Again, time will tell as we really need to see a 'production' car.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

Thanks for both posts. Your opinions on this subject are valuable, and come from a source that has experience to back them up, rather than gut feeling. 
I know my experience is quite skewed [compared to your own], because when I represented FineScale Locomotive Company, i was trying to sell cars in the $1200-$1680 range [EACH], not $400 to $600 each, or even Alan Wright's cars at $700 to $850 each. It was a very hard sell, even if they were highly detailed and [mostly] prototypically correct. I am sure they could still sell far more SP Harriman coaches, combines, baggage, and mail cars.. if they were not $1400 EACH... plus shipping.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike [Pogsteam] 

Please resend your earlier email communication directly to Cliff Luscher at ==> clifftech FULLSTOP accucraft ATSYMBOL gmail DOT com 
Cliff will be returning Monday, but thinks your original email is sitting "unprocessed" in the company general mailbox. Most of the admin folks took this whole week off. Cliff read your post and knows you are trying to reach him. The address I gave you is his personal mail at the company, so he will see it immediately. I am posting this at his request.


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Scot, I stand corrected having looked at Charles Ro online. 
For many the first port of call is the manufacturers website, so WHY ON EARTH does the USA Trains site 
give an rrp of $479-$499? Take a look. Have they got the scale wrong? 
Don't deserve to be in business. 

Jim, Thanks for info 

Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nearly all the LS manufacturers give us these bizzare MSRP prices that have no bearing on reality.. 
no idea why.. 
Bachmann does it too, all the time.. 

They probably do it so we will first see the REALLY high MSRP, then we see the actual selling price, 
and compared to the MSRP, we might think "wow! what a deal! that's half the price they said it would be!" 
but I dont really know whey they do it..I wish they would stop! 

Scot


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David and all

So, reasonable insights and experience would concluded that Accucraft is on the right track and will sell at least 350 cars:

GS4 (SP) 18 sets @ 10 cars 

Then add to that AC12, NYC Hudson, PRR K4, PRRT1, Challenger,CP Hudson, etc then delete those who already have Leech/ J&M coach which fulfilled their needs. Seems that the other variable of cost (a bargain compared to the past market prices of 1:32 cars) makes it a tempting offer (even for those with prior purchased cars adding ones such as sleeper units). If one also considered all the prior passengers cars across the hobby that used a single car set (MTH, USA, Aristocraft,etc) model for numerous road names that sold is also a part of reasonable insight. Seems to me that if the high end Accucraft Daylight set sold (given the other prior sets available ) then sets for the "average hobbyists" should have enough buyers. For example we are selling our UP Aristocraft 10 car set for the purchase of the new Accucraft offering (pending purchase not dependent on the sell). Yet consumer wants,time and the economy will tell all.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

we are selling our UP Aristocraft 10 car set for the purchase of the new Accucraft 
And there won't be any more Aristocraft heavyweights any time soon, so that part of the market will have to look elsewhere. 

Personally I am waiting for some USATrains smoothside coaches in 1/29th for obvious reasons. But if I had a 1/32nd passenger loco, I would definitely be chasing some of these Accucraft coaches. (You also have to remember that delivery will be 6-12-24 months late, as usual, giving you plenty of time to save up the $ !)


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I've put an order in for an Aster FEF3, this will be my first US prototype engine. I have also placed an order for a set plus two more UP coaches in armor yellow. I'm thinking that a reasonably realistic consist would be baggage, coach, coach, diner, sleeper, sleeper, sleeper, observation? If I were to add two more, should I go with sleepers? 
Suggestions appreciated. 

Rob Meadows


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Hi Rob 
The Union Pacific website lists all their heritage fleet, with a photo and numbers etc which is really useful for getting/making decals. 
Many youtube vids of excursion trains which can be cross referenced to heritage fleet. Not many had 5 sleepers! 
RRarchives.net also very good 
You may need to throw in a diesel elec! 
I'm working on GE ac44 (UP7369) for my Challenger circus train. 
Of course all the excursion trains had a dome observation, but either have to work on accucraft or modify a coach (I believe its called kit-bashing in US) 
Interesting to see whether we get the fef or the streamliners first! 
All the best 
Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well Rob, 
Firstly, as I have always maintained, IT IS YOUR TRAIN, so that you can do whatever you want. 
But, it all depends on what you are trying to achieve! 
If you are trying to re-create when the 844 was new in the late '40's and early 50's, then it would (as far as I know) never have pulled the armor yellow trains. 
More likely they would be the two tone grey. 
Looking in my consist book, I see one similar to what you list, in 1948 with baggage first, then coaches, a diner, sleeper, another diner, and more sleepers, but NO observation. 
Another in 1946, two Baggage, three coaches, dining, lounge, and two sleepers, and again no observation. 
and another 1946, Baggage, four coach, dining, kitchen, lounge, and seven sleepers, and again no observation. 
and one with a FEF-2 in 1946, Baggage, three coach, two dining, and five sleepers, and again no observation. 
So, your consist seems to be just right (except for the colour!) 
However, if you must have the yellow, go for it! 
All the best, 
The Unskeptic


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Further to my last message, the last train was actually pulled by an FEF-3. 
I thought 835 was a 2, but it was the first of the 3's. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

Of course David is 100% correct in saying that its your rain and run what you want! 
And he knows more than most about passenger cars and not being sceptical on such things! 
I was working on the assumption that as you had ordered the armour yellow you were out to create the excursion trains.... 
(Often referred to as fantrains which sounds terrible) 
fef 844 hauled freight in the late fifties ... so the world is your lobster.. 
Regards, Mike


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

David, 
I don't have any books on the subject, but from what I can ascertain on the internet, from 1946-52, the UP painted only streamliner cars in armor yellow and secondary train passenger cars in TTG. Then from 1952, it was decreed that all cars were to be painted armor yellow irrespective of assignment. I intend to do the FEF in TTG #837, so I think authentic with yellow streamliners? Thank you for the list of consists, perhaps I am better off doing individual cars rather than the set, thus avoiding the observation car.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 28 Nov 2013 11:28 PM 
David, 
I don't have any books on the subject, but from what I can ascertain on the internet, from 1946-52, the UP painted only streamliner cars in armor yellow and secondary train passenger cars in TTG. Then from 1952, it was decreed that all cars were to be painted armor yellow irrespective of assignment. I intend to do the FEF in TTG #837, so I think authentic with yellow streamliners? Thank you for the list of consists, perhaps I am better off doing individual cars rather than the set, thus avoiding the observation car. 
Hi Rob,
Once again, it's your train, BUT
With regards to the decree, from the Utahrails site "March 1952 — Directive was issued to henceforth paint all passenger cars yellow and gray, and all steam locos black with Aluminum lettering."
So, does this mean that you shouldn't have a two tone loco with the yellow cars???
As with all railroad company paint schemes, it must have taken years to get everything one way, so there must have been a long overlap. 
Isn't this hobby great!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi David, 
According to the same web site, UP painted their streamliners armor yellow from 1946 onwards. So, in answer to your question, I think it fair to say that a Grey FEF would have pulled yellow cars, before the diesels took over late 40's early 50's? In fact,I thought they changed the lining on the grey locomotives from grey to yellow to match the yellow cars. 
But, you're right, it is a great hobby, and whether you end up with something prototypical or not, doing the research into the railroad company is part of the fun. 

Regards, 

Rob Meadows


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Rob, 
My understanding is that the term 'streamliner' refers to the diesel streamline trains. 
I was informed that the yellow stripe was used on the two tone grey steam locomotives (December 1946, Armour Yellow was used for the lettering and striping and continued to be used until mid-1949) just in case they were needed to take over if the streamline diesel locomotive broke down. 
That way the yellow would match the cars and look good! 
In all the research that I did, no-one could confirm that that ever happened during that date range. 
I guess the real answer is for someone to provide a photo of a two tone grey locomotive pulling yellow cars in the 40's or 50's. 
None of the people that I contacted could do so, but if anyone reading this can do so, please do. 
I have Grey Challenger owners wanting yellow cars, and I would like to have confirmation, not that it matters as "Their train"! 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

There were two UP steam Streamliners! 
2906, Baldwin Pacific, and 7002, Mountain type, that were fitted at great expense with streamlined shrouds. 
They were painted brown/armor yellow and were permanently on duty to be used as reserve in case of a diesel breakdown, along with other spare diesels 
It is known that 7002 was NEVER called on to replace a broken own diesel. 
This being the case it seems most unlikely that the Challenger or fef was ever called on to pull a yellow train, but you never know! 
(Ranks, Kratville) 

Mike


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Very interesting comments about the UP livery back in steam days. This brings to my mind a question has any manufacturer ever developped a 1/32 scale E unit? (E7, E8 or E9) This staple of the post war US passenger train seems to be missing in 1/32 scale. It seems that nearly all of the locos produced thus far are F units, GP 7 or 9, alco PA 1, but no E units, how strange? 

In any case I have some beautiful cars made by David Leech but it just so happens that I don't have a A 10-6 Pullman sleeper, so I will buy one and perhaps a coach, but I haven't seen what it looks like to make a descision yet. I think it is great that these will be produced and the price is just right. What's the point of making cars like this in China if they can't be offered at such prices? 

Lets all order them soon as many encouraged so they will be produced!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

A small number of E units were produced back in the early 1990s by Rich Garich and Ted Sharpe as part of Garich Light Transport, the predecessor of Sunset Valley Railroad. I believe they were resin cast bodies but not sure about the power train. I have no idea how many were produced.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 02 Dec 2013 01:19 PM 
A small number of E units were produced back in the early 1990s by Rich Garich and Ted Sharpe as part of Garich Light Transport, the predecessor of Sunset Valley Railroad. I believe they were resin cast bodies but not sure about the power train. I have no idea how many were produced. 
They were indeed resin cast bodies, quite thick I might add and quite heavy, but very nicely done.
They were the E-8 variety, and I converted (kit bashed) two A units to E-7's for the MKT Texas Special by adding all the fluting on the sides, rivet strips, changing window positions and then paint.
I never saw the insides, and they were being worked on by someone else who was adding all the electronics for r/c etc., so have no idea what powered them.
Maybe NWSL power trucks?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Resurfacing this topic.. not because it is Christmas Eve.. but because Cliff reported they are at the "300 cars ordered" threshold. We are creeping up on Bing's magic 350 number. 

So this is an appeal to all the post sitters and mugwumps to get off the fence and order a car...or two..or three, so those of us in 1:32 can have some nice scale length cars [like the 1:29 guys] that are at a good price point. 

Merry Christmas and happy New Year from Jim and Jo Anne [Da' Boss] and Calvin the "I do not like snow" cat.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

How about a "lay away" plan for us during this festive time of the year!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Given that pre-orders do not require ANY deposit, you can establish a "lay away" plan with your savings account and collect your own interest until the cars arrive. AFAIK, no Accucraft dealer is asking for deposits, since they aren't required by the Company. Contact your favorite dealer and get some on the list for Bing. Because these are NOT plastic, the dealer margin is pretty small on these cars.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested I have already been asked and have accepted a Layaway payment plan with some other locomotive orders and have no problem with payments for purchases of either locomotives or coach sets. Shipping is currently undetermined but at usual I typically ship larger orders for free.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Will have a pre production of the coach in Diamondhead for everyone to look at.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

A further (in focus!) image is on the Accucraft (US) website: 

http://accucraft.com/img/model/AC34-312-ES.jpg 

Graham.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I sometimes really wonder about how much research some manufacturers do! 
I know, some of you will say, who cares, it's just a toy train set. 
Well, why produce a Lark COACH car, when it was a nightime sleeper train that never had any coaches in it. 
Oh well, that's life I guess. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe to see if you're paying attention?


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually a fluted-side Daylight coach and a Lark Pullman would go together from 1957, when the Lark and Starlight were merged, until the silver sides with red letterboards came in soon after. and of course the train could have ALCo Ps, EMD Es, or black widow Fs.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

what do the ends look like? are there rubber diaphragms? I haven't seen anything like that in any picture.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thought I better pass this along.*
*Just got this notice yesterday from Accucraft so if want some cars better pre-order soon.*
January 27, 2014
Re: 1:32 scale Streamlined Smooth-side Passenger Car Price Increase
Effective March 1, 2014 prices on our forthcoming 1:32 scale Streamlined Smooth-side
Passengers Cars are increasing. All reservations on file for SKU series AC34-311 to AC34-389 as
of February 28th will be honored at the originally announced price. Reservations received
beginning March 1st will reflect the new pricing. The six car sets still feature the same 5%
discount per car vs. buying cars individually.

Mfg. Suggested Retail Price Feb 28th Mar 1st 
Smooth-side Passenger Cars * $250.00 * *$300.00 20%*
Smooth-side Passenger Cars, 6-car set *$1425.00 * *$1710.00 20%*


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, that's one way to 'hurry up' the orders coming in, and get to the minimum required! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David, 

Does that mean, that they will 'hurry up' and produce them???  

Sam


----------



## E8 (Oct 17, 2013)

I would like to see photos of the new Accucraft passenger cars all of them.Why is it these mfgs continue to overlook one of the best paint scheme's IC'S dark chocolate and deep orange.The IC'S in smaller scales the chocolate is mocha, ether they never saw IC equipment or color blind.Its' time for an IC E8 g scale and post war passenger cars full length NO SKIRTS .The mfgs are turning out these toys at great expense.Make custom runs from PS ACF BUDD plans. The roads that had PS PLANS 4140, 4167, 4124, ect produce for our railroad history rather then dreaming up some toy.With them one fits all probability not railroad people. I don't like decals.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, E8, perhaps i can help you on 2 counts. These cars are unlettered and un numbered there will be no decals. Secondly, Accucraft uses Floquil colors for the reference when producing a model- if there is no other accurate paint code prototype info available. I myself have submitted Floquil samples airbrushed on panels to Accucraft in order to ensure a color accurate match. if you are satisfied with the job Floquil did for decades, then you will see the same coloration used by Accucraft, as they willingly research historical info. Of course , much period pics are Black and white, but That is the reason wh yusing established paint formulas such as Floquil is important.
Jonathan
www.rctrains.com


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Floquil - Oh right, the paint that isn't made anymore!
A while ago while painting Daylight cars I had two bottles of Floquil SP Daylight Red, that were totally different from each other, and also since had the same with their Tuscan Red, so I phoned them and finally, according to them, managed to get to talk to someone in the paint mixing department.
I explained my situation, and his answer was that they had samples, and when mixing up paint just tried to get it close to the sample! No formula of different pigments, but rather just a little of this and a little of that.
So, what I am saying is be careful trusting just one bottle, or Floquil colours in general.
I now mix all the bottles together before starting a paint job just in case.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

*Found an E8 by Garich and bought it.*

What a beautiful model, the detail is fantastic and the shape of the cab is the closest to prototype that I have seen. It will take some restoration, but not much. It is a Burlington, here is a picture.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure would like to get a pair of those Garich light transport E8. But over here in France it is going to be difficult. David those units you did in Texas special paint job must have made a beautiful set with the train. They should make a model of Saint Louis Union station for Diamondhead. Imagine the parade! From here over the pond , I am glad to see that not every one working in 1/32 scale is modeling Southern Pacific (although I have nothing against the Southern Pacific)


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear noow, delivery of Coaches some time June or July


----------



## pogsteam (May 23, 2013)

I am informed by my UK supplier that I should have my two rakes of coaches early September.
That is what I am told.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I am being told by Accucraft should be here in September.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess I must be a weirdo boys! I happen to like having as close to prototype a consist as is feasable behind my engines, weather it be continental or more precicely usually french NORD railway or Pennsylvania railroad.
But I think that Jims analysis above is most correct. Most gauge one "runners" (rather than modelers) buy a loco, run it on other peoples layouts, and don't give a darn about the consist. We have a very active group over here in France that have set up a club, they run the SNCF 140C which was limited to 70km./hour in real life with a hopper train at 160-200 scale Km./hour. What is worse they run the chapelon or the 2-3-2 U1 and now the 2-4-1 P with the same train. I come from many years of model railroading and like most serious model railroaders I have learned to study the prototype and try to follow its practice as closely as possible. Most of these guys come from aero modeling, no wonder they don't understand what they are missing on. Now don't get me wrong and mix this up with rivet counting, that is not at all where it's at. I keep my scratch built models quite simple because I don't want to find all the detail in the ballast. and for instance the much criticised J&M box car suits me fine (especially because it has a PRR prototype), but also because you can't see under the frame when its running; even when its on the shelf going through my living room from the indoor shed to the layout outdoors- there is a stair going under it. I agree with the fact that there should be more of us doing live steam in 1/32 scale, but not at any price§ Lets keep the quality of the people who join in the fun good.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this older thread no too far back in the rolling stock pages and I'm just kind of wondering where we are with these. Did we reach the magic number for production? Are the orders closed? Etc. Etc.

I'm not quite a "proper window" type guy, but freight cars behind a K4 is a bit of a stretch (It DID happen but was not common). And I imagine the upcoming N&W J 611 (which is also still short the required number of pre-orders) would not look proper to my eyes pulling a freight drag.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave

The magic number has been reached and passed.

I have been told [ stop laughing] that ALL the paint samples have been done and cars will be on display at DH. The 611 with all the corrections should also be there. IF things go right, they may also have the C&O H-8.

Also, swimming swans, partridges and pear trees.

BTW, at the end of service the Js put in a lot of miles in freight service.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Dr.Rivet, thanks for this good info, so hopefully my 4 ordered cars i can expect for end of January arriving in Kotti-Austria ..

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEWYEAR 2015 to all MLSers

from derPeter


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Dave
> 
> The magic number has been reached and passed.
> 
> ...


Not to derail a rolling stock thread, but what corrections have been made to the 611?

I'm going down to the Spencer Shops on Sunday to see her current state and have been seeing a blip on the far edges of my radar screen. (Or in my case a faint return on the third CZ annulus (very unreliable)).

It may be a bit on the far side of my hobby allowance, but I did purchase some nice jewelry for my wife's Christmas gift!!!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave

I only dealt with the "cosmetic bits". A list of items was compiled from the review by folks at the N&W HS convention plus other sources. List reviewed at the Summer Steam up and most recommendations accepted. I know nothing of the activities related to tuning the running gear or any other changes / improvements. Not my department.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

All,

Had the opportunity to test the full 6 car pilot sample set (note these are not fully complete cars!) at the New Jersey Live Steamers this past weekend. 






Unfortunately the NYC hudson that was scheduled to pull them was failed, so a CPR hudson will have to do. 

The coaches ran and tracked well, the (ball bearing?) trucks provide a free rolling set so prototype length trains should be easily feasible.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

What happpened to comment about price increase that Ross posted.?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Art,

It's over in the live steam section. I cross posted it there since I figured most people with these on order would be fellow steamers.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you referring to this post - Accucraft 1:32 Smoothside cars on test?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

When is Accucraft going to make some decent standard heavyweight cars...pullmans et al ?
N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel

You were asking a trick question, right?
Answer... when you or someone else pops for $50K development cost for EACH body style.


----------



## gkane (Mar 9, 2012)

*1/32 passenger cars*

I would also like to buy a set of heavy weight Pullman passenger cars with clerestory roof. I think I have two chances of a company making them our someone selling a set. Slim to none.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

gkane said:


> I would also like to buy a set of heavy weight Pullman passenger cars with clerestory roof. I think I have two chances of a company making them our someone selling a set. Slim to none.


Not true....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

gkane said:


> I would also like to buy a set of heavy weight Pullman passenger cars with clerestory roof. I think I have two chances of a company making them our someone selling a set. Slim to none.


G.A.L. has announced that they are making styrene kits for 70' and 80' heavyweights in 1/32nd scale. They also have a company ready to make the kits for you.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/42-news/62906-new-project-designs-gal-line-2016-a.html

There's a thread around somewhere about converting the Aristocraft Heavyweights to 1/32nd.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bottom line....Spring 2016

Why 70’ cars to start with…..simple. Originally the _MORNING EXPRESS_ (started about 5 years ago) was a long term project I was doing for myself, (in 1/29th scale.) Being a CRR of NJ fan I was planning on using the Blue Comet baggage and coaches as prototypes.

After many discussions with Triple R Services, I started converting the designs to Gauge 1.

The biggest stumbling block for developing a Heavyweight passenger car is the roof and 3 axle trucks. A few years ago, based on a customer request I developed the 3 axle passenger truck and last fall I finally came up with a revolutionary design to create the roof, MRS-GAL©. 

MRS-GAL© is a modular system that will allow for different length cars with differing end designs. I currently have a library of around 6 different end designs including a P-70. There are many new features with the system that are still in development/testing that I will talk about when they are ready for production.

The roof components have been drawn in 3D cad and are currently being printed on an industrial printer.

80’ cars, especially the P70, are on the short list to be developed next.

du-bousquetaire I hear you. 

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------

